
WhatsApp just dropped a bunch of hacking group NSO's IPs in their latest filing - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/jsrailton/status/1253502213353361412
======
lidHanteyk
Interestingly, the NSO Group claims to not operate at all in the USA. I can
imagine the geopolitical optics of why they might make that claim, but isn't
it worse than that? With that claim as a pretext, this sounds like it meets
every element of espionage, other than the requirement that the spying be
detrimental to the USA's national security, and we don't know yet what data
NSO Group was collecting or who they were targeting.

------
saagarjha
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22968839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22968839)

------
dang
(We changed the URL from
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1253502213353361412.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1253502213353361412.html))

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
How come? Was that not more readable?

~~~
dang
Users are split on which they prefer. Also, the site guidelines call for
original sources:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

